# Online CBT Group Therapy..... europe time??



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

i see there's a nice group going: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

unfortunately, the mandatory meeting of 6pm is 4am where i'm living.

anybody interesting in a european time zone group modeled after this one? or could we possibly have the group already in existence to copy itself, branch off, advertise to current members, another version to accommodate those living in europe?


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm game for this.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I want one for europe!! That would be great!


----------



## Wannabewell (May 2, 2011)

It woul be great to have one in Europe.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

so, when do we start??


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

:group


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

sweet - great to see some people on board!

let's try to aim to do this soon, but also plan it right.

i guess i'll put myself in charge of it if nobody else is volunteering. but if anybody wants to help out, do PM me and we'll work at it together.

common guys, let's all help each other live the lives we're born to enjoy 

i'll update the thread and send PMs to people as progress is made on my end.


----------



## Sa101 (May 7, 2011)

Yup, I'd be up for a European group, thanks sleepytime fir letting me know


----------



## NmE (Mar 27, 2011)

Im definitely up for this!


----------



## HUNK (Apr 16, 2011)

+1


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

I am with my European brethren on this one.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

The main group is already sortof dead aswell but ive been lazy and to much school work so I havent been on in weeks


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

b.u.m.p.


----------



## MyFingerPoints (Aug 5, 2010)

I'd be up for that.


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

hey all.

looks like we got a decent sized group going and plenty of enthusiasm.

i think the best approach, planning wise, is just to plan the basic structure and then jump into it and adjust as needed.

so here's what we have to figure out:

- main medium. probably SAS support groups site. any other ideas?
- chat medium. the other group uses tinychat i see. is this a good one? there's skype groups, but for free they don't allow group talks which include video. does tinychat allow for this?
- meeting times. soon i can start a google spreadsheet/calander, everyone can post their ideal times, and we'll see where the overlap is.... unless we wanna just do that here? the US group had a weekly main/mandatory time, and two other practice/review times in the week. perhaps we'll do something similar.


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

new SAS social group:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-european-time-zone/


----------



## stevedav (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't think so, what to do...............


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

This is great. :clap

BTW dcr-- the other group isn't dead, maybe u went at the wrong time. (some people are still off on the time zone differences, also if i don't show up for a while, it often will get less members temporarily) We had about 8-10 people at our last thursday meeting (6 pm Los Angeles time). Sometimes people don't show, but other times we have a lot. Thursday sessions are the most popular.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/

Guys, if you just follow the homework and the CCI website on your own you can benefit greatly....it's a matter of putting in the time and effort in doing it/applying it to the real world

At one point we had 10 people in the room and about 6 people came on and off camera (as they felt more or less comfortable) and we did small exposures/ role plays over camera.

Some included short chats where one person played them self working at a store and another a "angry customer". We did about 5 role plays/ exposures over a 1.5 hour meeting before I left. Others stuck around and probably did more...

Feel free to join our group and get ideas. For the most useful information in the group read the "*CBT Group Updates, Homework, and transcripts" for ideas

Also if you want to drop by our Saturday session at noon (los angeles time) 3 pm (New york city time) please feel free to and u can see how we do it, or talk about it some more.

I am often busy though and might not be there every Sat, but the Thursday ones I try to show up at.

You can definitely overcome SA

Cheers guys


----------



## stevedav (Mar 17, 2011)

The other assembly values tinychat i see. is this a good one? there's skype assemblies, but for free they don't permit assembly converses which encompass video. does tinychat permit for this


----------

